# Sponge Filter Noise?



## TonyV2 (Oct 16, 2006)

I just setup a 10-gallon tank to breed shrimp. I installed an Oxygen Plus Bio-Filter with a Whisper 40 air pump and it makes a real racket! It's not the air pump making the noise, its quiet enough. It's the sponge filter. I makes a kind of gurgling noise. Very anoying!:madgrin:

Is this normal or is something wrong?


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Is it the sound of the bubbles on the water surface ? I use mats of Java moss to put over my sponge filters, not silent but definitely muffles the noise.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Ever think of trying to add a regular airstone in the sponge filter if possible with your particular filter it will make it absolutely, almost, kinda pretty, close to silent! 
edit! sorry i just looked at the pic . if you raise the end of the tube just above the water line, it may silence it for you. I run these filters also


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

Are you using it in a planted aquarium? I always wanted to test the air stone vs CO2 loss theory. I think that if you are not adding CO2 then an airstone should help raise the CO2 levels in a basic tank, because as the plants use the CO2 then the water in the tank could be depleted of CO2, the airstone should help increase the levels as normal air is high in CO2. I would love to use air in my plant tanks because it is very cheap to filter many tanks.


----------

